# Pam spray as a nail product?!



## chameleonmary (May 16, 2007)

hi all,

we dont have pam in australia (at least i dont think we do!) but i came across a tip where a model used it on her nails to make polish dry super quick...

any truth to this? has anyone tried? and what the heck is pam? is it an oil based spray??


----------



## Aprill (May 16, 2007)

I dont know about that one.....


----------



## AngelaGM (May 16, 2007)

That sounds like an interesting use for Pam Cooking Spray=)


----------



## semantje (May 16, 2007)

i have no idea


----------



## Wism (May 16, 2007)

Pam is cooking oil, in a spray can, (sprays lightly) just so things wont stick, I use it when I make toast for example, to just lightly toast up the bread without it sticking or burning. This sounds like it could work... since oil is not soluble with polish Im sure, so it will kinda seal it up quickly???...hmmm, maybe a chemistry major could help? Anyone


----------



## ivette (May 16, 2007)

i heard that its true


----------



## luxotika (May 16, 2007)

I don't think it would work, but stranger things have happened. Pam sort of has a bit of an odor to it, IMO, so maybe it would make your nails smell a bit?


----------



## clwkerric (May 16, 2007)

I heard its true.. I guess its just a substitution if you don't have the nail enamel quick drying spray


----------



## Princess6828 (May 16, 2007)

Never heard that one, and not sure I'd want to try it. On a side note though, the Pam for baking works wonders - and smells really really good (regular Pam stinks).


----------



## kaeisme (May 17, 2007)

I have heard of this also..but never have tried it..


----------



## Ashley (May 17, 2007)

Hm...I think you're better off trying something like this:

FPO Gotta Go Quick Dry Nail Polish Spray 7.5 oz. - SHOP.COM

Cost about as much as Pam.


----------



## Colorlicious (May 17, 2007)

hmm interesting, never heard of that one


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

ditto


----------



## echanting (May 19, 2007)

a friend had told me about this before but didn't believe her

now I hear about it again

might try it


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes, it's true. . .it works.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 3, 2007)

I believe it... Not so much that it makes it dry faster, than it probably does about what Solar Oil or olive oil can do. It prevents the polish from smudging because you have to get through the "slickness" of the oil before you can get to the polish. EVOO worked wonders last weekend when I had wet nails a cute little child o'mine needed assistance w/ the restroom LOL!


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 5, 2007)

I actually just saw a show on this the other day. I think it was Rachel Ray and it's not true. I don't see why anyone would want to put that on your hands LOL!!


----------



## christina m (Sep 17, 2007)

pam is mostly mixed vegetable oil, with an emulsifier to allow it to mix with propellant. can get same effect(baking or nails) with a good spray bottle and some veg oil that you would use for cooking.


----------



## emy 7 (Sep 19, 2007)

i havn't any idea


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 19, 2007)

I've never heard of this either!.


----------



## starryeye (Sep 19, 2007)

I can see it working but it stinks, I would want to wash my hands and that would defeat the purpose.


----------



## Nox (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes! Spraying Pam on nail polish works. I am inclined to believe the reaction has something to do with gelling the polymers in the nail lacquer (similar to a plasticizer), thereby lowering its surface energy. It's kind of the same concept with "core-shell" technology... it prevents what is called "sheering" when anything makes contact with the surface.

That's chemistry at work! Cool, isn't it?


----------



## amarose (Sep 23, 2007)

i'm going to try it out!


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 28, 2007)

It's kind of oily though, I wonder.


----------



## Miss World (Oct 8, 2007)

never heard of it, but its interesting though!


----------



## Pixiegirl5 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pam is an oil-based cooking spray used to keep things from sticking to the pan. It does work to dry nail polish faster in a sense. The oils float on top of the surface of the nails and keep things from actually damaging the nail polish. however, It is oil, so it can be hard to get it off your hands while leaving it on the nails. And you can't really add another layer of polish until after the oil is completely removed, otherwise it slips and slides around instead of sticking.


----------

